# World of Tanks enCore RT benchmark - raytracing on any GPU



## spectatorx (Oct 16, 2019)

Wargaming just released benchmark of their game with newly implemented raytracing. For this they did use Intel's library "embree". With it they were able to make raytracing to work on any gpu supporting dx11, not just nvidia's RTX series. More technical details you can learn here:









Benchmark itself is a tool which you can download for free and doesn't require to register wargaming account which is nice. You can download installer directly from this link:


			http://redirect.wargaming.net/WGC/Wargaming_Game_Center_Install_WoTEnC_RU.exe
		

Despite "RU" in its name installation goes in english.

I just did two quick runs of the benchmark and in attachments you can see scores, results done on 3800x+rx580 8GB with raytracing set to ultra quality. There are few levels of RT quality. Later today I may record and upload a video comparing  off vs rt ultra if anyone wants to watch it, unless someone else will do that earlier.

Share your scores and write down here in thread what do you think about this benchmark and this implementation of raytracing.


----------



## Voltaj .45 ACP (Oct 16, 2019)

it says hd3000 2gb.it's 6770m.unified or something like that driver not offical.

it's not ray tracing it's shadow with RT like Shadow of the tomb raider.





1080p gpu OC


----------



## spectatorx (Oct 17, 2019)

Here is promised video:


----------



## INSTG8R (Oct 17, 2019)

Yay? Maxed out 1440p


----------



## Xzibit (Oct 17, 2019)

*Intel Embree*



			
				Intel said:
			
		

> The kernels are optimized for the latest Intel® processors with support for SSE, AVX, AVX2, and AVX-512 instructions


----------



## Mussels (Oct 17, 2019)

Very pretty benchmark, ran really smooth on ultra (50-140FPS)


----------



## Eskimonster (Oct 21, 2019)

Gotta love WOT


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 24, 2019)

how to run amd on raytraxing


----------



## spectatorx (Oct 24, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> how to run amd on raytraxing


Let me quote one guy on that: "it just works!".


----------

